# Chez Maman X LIP Collaboration



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

> Joyeux anniversaire Lip! La marque fête ces 145 ans et ça n'est pas rien. A cette occasion Chez Maman rééditera 2 montres, fin mai en collaboration avec la marque française. Nous dévoilons ici une image du modèle emblématique "Nucleaire non merci", sortie en 1975 dont le message est toujours d'actualité. Edition limitée 145 pcs, vendue à 159€.













> <..>Il s'agit ici du modèle 'Service Après Vente', sortie en 1963, que les horlogers Lip avaient pour habitude de prêter aux clients qui venaient déposer leur montre en réparation.Nous ne vous la prêterons pas, mais heureusement, nous vous la ressortons pour le plaisir des yeux (et des poignets), en édition limitée 145 pièces, à 159€.











Liens: CHEZ MAMAN


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Le message du cadran est sympa et le prix aussi


----------

